# Will you be buying the new Playstation 4?



## Firky (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry for another topic - but if I am going to be buying one, I'd like to know if there's other people I know out there getting one... so I am not a billy no mates playing online on my tod


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 3, 2013)

I voted the maybe option, but price isn't really an overriding concern for me. I just want to wait and see how it all pans out.


----------



## XR75 (Mar 3, 2013)

No, because of this.
http://www.techspot.com/news/38542-PS3-owner-gets-refund-over-Other-OS-removal.html


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 3, 2013)

Are you boycotting Sony products generally then?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2013)

Meh, never say never, but certainly not immediately. I haven't played on my xbox or ps3 for ages.


----------



## starfish (Mar 3, 2013)

Said yeah. Its more a probably than a maybe. Dont think price will be an issue as ive had/got all the previous PS's.


----------



## Firky (Mar 3, 2013)

XR75 said:


> No, because of this.
> http://www.techspot.com/news/38542-PS3-owner-gets-refund-over-Other-OS-removal.html


 
I don't really get why you'd want to stick Linux on a console.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2013)

as usual will wait until the price comes down - only bought the PS3 when it was below £200


----------



## XR75 (Mar 4, 2013)

XR75 said:


> No, because of this.
> http://www.techspot.com/news/38542-PS3-owner-gets-refund-over-Other-OS-removal.html



Why? Is there anything I should be aware of?



firky said:


> I don't really get why you'd want to stick Linux on a console.



You can read the comments in that article to see why it's a problem.


----------



## Firky (Mar 4, 2013)

Aye, I read them and I just thought it was all a bit pointless putting Linux on a PS3. I am a geek but not that much of a geek


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 4, 2013)

no

its not a bad console and the spec good..

but my gawd is the playstation history of games on of the blandest catalog's in history


----------



## Sunray (Mar 5, 2013)

The problem Sony has is that over the years the exclusive title list is less than stellar so there isn't a unique selling point and the XBox has been traditionally quite a bit cheaper.

This may change but only time will tell.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 6, 2013)

No, I'm done with Playstation and Xbox, becaus I'me done with shinier versions of games I've already played to death.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 6, 2013)

Much will depend on whether GTA5 will play on the PS3 or PS4.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 6, 2013)

No because I have never owned a console in my life and I don't intend to start now.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 6, 2013)

I just don't seem to give a shit about 99.9% of the games that come out on consoles these days, and of the remaining 0.1% most are on PC too if I care to dual boot (some are even on OS X!  ) and the tiny number of games that are console only but I would like to play... I can live without.

Most of the games I play these days are cross-platform indie/artwank, or casual iOS.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2013)

Shit poll no option for both Xbox and Playstation


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I just don't seem to give a shit about 99.9% of the games that come out on consoles these days, and of the remaining 0.1% most are on PC too if I care to dual boot (some are even on OS X!  ) and the tiny number of games that are console only but I would like to play... I can live without.
> 
> Most of the games I play these days are cross-platform indie/artwank, or casual iOS.


Ditto.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 6, 2013)

no


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 6, 2013)

Although sony does tend to get tasty looking JRPG exclusives


----------



## Firky (Mar 6, 2013)

I am not that interested in graphics anymore, there used to be a time when there was a difference but now it is debatable. Everything looks like the Frostbite 2 engine on ultra-settings that any current mid range PC can probably run.

More sand pit games and bigger worlds for me - and a couple of proper good old shooters in the style of TFC and Battlefield 2 would be nice and of course Gran Turismo 

Watch Dogs just looks like a take on GTA.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2013)

The new consoles are basically customised PCs, so expect to see more, and better, PC versions of console games. Plus the indie/artwank  Long live the master race.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 6, 2013)

I like some of the XBLA games that have come out over the years. Many of which have been Xbox exclusives. 

This is the main reason I own a Xbox. I'll buy theq console that continues to give me novel games.


----------



## yield (Mar 7, 2013)

There have been lots of decent PS3 exclusives. 

Ico/Shadow of the Colossus, Heavy Rain, Infamous 1 & 2, Journey, Super Stardust, Valkyria Chronicles , Metal Gear Solid 4, Resistance 3, Wipeout HD, Killzone 2 & 3, Ni no Kuni, Dust 514.

I hope the ps4 has backwards compatibility. Hopefully I'll be able to afford one when the price drops next year.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 7, 2013)

yield said:


> ...I hope the ps4 has backwards compatibility.



It isn't. They've already confirmed this.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 7, 2013)

firky said:


> I am not that interested in graphics anymore, there used to be a time when there was a difference but now it is debatable. Everything looks like the Frostbite 2 engine on ultra-settings that any current mid range PC can probably run.
> 
> More sand pit games and bigger worlds for me - and a couple of proper good old shooters in the style of TFC and Battlefield 2 would be nice and of course Gran Turismo
> 
> Watch Dogs just looks like a take on GTA.


 
Agree about the graphics. The next big jump that would really get me to fork out money would be better open worlds and especially decent NPCs, that interact with each other much more realistically, instead of the 3 or 4 scripted options you get at the moment. Maybe unlikely at the moment due to enormous development costs though.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 7, 2013)

I wont be going PS4, sony had its chance with the PS3 to get its multiplayer setup decent, but it didnt. And then they pretty much gave everyones passwords away


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm gonna buy a ps3 when the ps4 comes out. We've got one at the minute but the disc drive is broken so we can only play games we've downloaded from the horribly expensive playstation store. We've got Fifa 12 and a couple of indie games.  But it mostly gets used for Netflix, 4OD, iPlayer and as a client for my PC's media stream.

How long do you think the price will drop? This article reckons $144 but I think that's unrealistic.


----------



## Garek (Mar 7, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The new consoles are basically customised PCs, so expect to see more, and better, PC versions of console games. Plus the indie/artwank  Long live the master race.


 
It's so sweet. "You can go online!", "It's got a hardrive!", "It's got RAM and an AMD GPU". Awwww. Bless them.


----------



## cypher79 (Mar 7, 2013)

No, because I want to see how the new Xbox compares to it first (whenever that comes out).

Plus consoles usually have loads of bugs and a high price at launch, better off waiting a while.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 9, 2013)

If I was to get a new console it'd be the Xbox, but I'm happy with my gaming PC and laptop. Especially now Steam properly syncs saves in the cloud.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 9, 2013)

My mate just got back from America and bought me one back.

It's Ok.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm happy enough with PS 1 and 2 games - absolutely no plans to upgrade until the console breaks.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 9, 2013)

The Groke said:


> My mate just got back from America and bought me one back.
> 
> It's Ok.



brought you what back?


----------



## The Groke (Mar 9, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> brought you what back?


 
PS4 along with a copy of the new Star Wars movie...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 9, 2013)

And some Google Glasses?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> No, I'm done with Playstation and Xbox, becaus I'me done with shinier versions of games I've already played to death.


 
Says the man that's happy with the Nintendo rehash and resale old franchise machine.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2013)

As things stand I'll still be getting the next xbox, just not seeing enough of the PS4 to make me give up my XBLA account and profile...


----------

